# DVR and/ TIVO box, or hardrive storage for playback on a television



## HDJeff (Sep 24, 2012)

I am trying to figure out how to store and play content from Over-th-air transmission and downloads from either dvd´s or internet or from streaming. I am thinking something like a dvr or tivo, but i have little experience with storage and playback. Does anyone have any experience with this? Does such an animal exist?

Thanks, 
HD Jeff :huh:


----------



## Pigman (Nov 21, 2012)

I think you are looking for a media center PC. Here is a good place to start looking:http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/products/windows-media-center

I wish I could help more, but I haven't ever set one up.


----------



## HDJeff (Sep 24, 2012)

I have a mac, but I will check out the PC media center too, thanks.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Several people here have the AppleTV. I don't know if it will do what you want it to but it might. :huh: At least you will be on the same platform.


----------



## Pigman (Nov 21, 2012)

I don't think Apple TV will have the storage capabilities that the OP is asking for.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

You have a lot of options. 

As you'd mentioned TIVO is an option to record OTA TV shows and is very easy to use but requires a monthly fee. 

There are a lot of standalone DVR's capable to record OTA without the need to pay monthly fees, this Amazon link has many, some can also stream content from your network.

A WD TV Live is also an option, one of the cheapest by the way, here is a site with some info - it takes some work to set it up properly though. The Live can also stream your archived audio/video content from your network.

Hopefully that helps!


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

JRiver Media Center now has the ability to record programs, with a tuner of course.


----------

